# Arizona Iced Tea And Weed?



## poco (Apr 30, 2007)

ive seen some posts of people making a tea from weed and water, but has anyone tried using other drinks with weed? im planning on boiling some arizona iced tea with weed and then adding some milk to get more of the thc out. i dont see why it wouldnt work, has anyone tried anything like this? i would assume its gunna taste better than weed and water too.


----------



## Wigmo (Apr 30, 2007)

hahaha man just ttoke toke it up


----------



## k-town (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah "weed tea" sounds like it taste like shit!

Peace
K-town


----------



## Wigmo (Apr 30, 2007)

naw legitimate weed tea is a damn fine brew. but i wouldnt just boil some tea and milk.


----------



## poco (May 1, 2007)

i tried some of it when it was still warm, it tasted a lot like hot chocolate.


----------



## BoredinFL (Jun 6, 2007)

When I was in Jamaica The Rastas just made it with normal tea and a whole s load of sugar, it did the job and was by far some of the best tea I have ever had.. Smelled like ass though.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jun 7, 2007)

at this one club I frequent they have thc herbal teas....good for 2 cups..quite expensive...but they are quite good in the morning instead of blazin one up...like when your sick or something


----------



## cockeye (Jun 7, 2007)

need sum weed tea ryt now


----------



## Rivaldmans (Jul 15, 2009)

Weed tea sounds amazing. Does weed foods get you as high as smoking it? I really need to learn how to cook with weed. It would be amazing to have the munchies and get high off it.


----------



## livelife8345 (Jul 15, 2009)

not to get all history on you guys!! lol but way in the day around when people started to use MJ they often would sit around a camp fire and just throw handfuls of MJ into the flame and get high off of the smoke it made lol and china was one of the first to brew the herb and drink it as a tea very common even today and digesting MJ is much more effective then inhaling it takes a while longer to kick in but once it does its great deff try some recipes you can google it and find some good ones for free lol or even in current issues of high times or weed world not advertising just sayin i get some pretty good info from them. well stay high peace out


----------



## Pumert (Jan 7, 2010)

Rivaldmans said:


> Weed tea sounds amazing. Does weed foods get you as high as smoking it? I really need to learn how to cook with weed. It would be amazing to have the munchies and get high off it.


its essentially a completely different drug. thats why you might sometimes here people hallucinating from brownies


THC when not abbreviated stands for delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol but when ingested through the mouth to the stomach the liver processes it into a compound roughly 3 times more psychoactive called 11-OH-&#8710;9-THC (the triangle means delta) 

Just dont eat a gram bag and expect to feel like you smoked an eight cause your not a cow and dont have the stomach acid to fully breakdown grass. Its all in the preparation


----------



## ch33ch (May 22, 2010)

weedohol ftw.
lol but if i had massive quantities of some minty weed i would try to brew up a batch of tea without alcohol. but i always use alcohol because otherwise you're wasting it. well if you tried with just water you could prob. dry it back out and smoke it. cant do that when you use alcohol because you are pulling out all the good stuff and if you do dry it out and smoke it its just empty and hurts your throat lol i know i turned one of those mini maglites into a smoking device and filled up the entire light end of it with some herb i had extracted with vodka, drank with sprite, then dried the herb. not those keychain mini maglites, the one thats like 8 inches or whatever and the front is about as big around as a C battery. you could fit over a dime in that bowl, and i smoked a full bowl of that useless extracted weed and my lungs got sore plus it burned hotter than usual. was very harsh.


----------

